# Piranha Injury Need Help



## Jmblink (May 10, 2011)

I tried to instert some images, i dont know how to use photobucket yet. I was trying to move my guy from tank to tank and he tried to flip himself right as i put him in and he caught the side real bad. I dont know if hes going to be ok or not can someone please help me?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Regarding the bruises... that should heal up just fine... P's usually recover well from much worse than that...

However your pics does show that the Rhom has gill curl. So that's an indication of poor water quality and lack of oxygen... Perhaps it might help to ensure the water parameters are always in check and ensure a good flow in the tank to ensure enough oxygen.


----------



## Jmblink (May 10, 2011)

I had him in a 90 gal with a jebo 839 and and two air stones going but he seemed real unhappy in it and wouldnt eat after a month so i changed tanks on him to a smaller tank with a jebo 835 and two air stones going.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Your P will be fine, however it is very hard to tell from the pics if your P has gill curl.

what size tank did you move the little guy to?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

sadboy has a good point... It may not be gill curl (although to me it looks like it from the 3rd pic)... and I hope it isn't... but double-check to be sure, can't hurt to err on the side of caution.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It should heal pretty quick. Also how big is his current tank as 90g is close to the recommended size. If he wasn't eating based on your listed filtration I will guess you could of had a water quality issue.


----------



## Jmblink (May 10, 2011)

Ive been getting wierd foam bubbles at the top of the tank but they have seemed to lessen but theres still some there, could this be from the filter?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Smoke said:


> Ive been getting wierd foam bubbles at the top of the tank but they have seemed to lessen but theres still some there, could this be from the filter?


Could be from the filter, that happened to my when my red belly tank got too dirty. The sponges got overloaded in bio-material and the water thickend creating thick bubbles. You should wash the filter and do a 50% water change. Also could be caused by too much water conditioner or too less conditioner.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Sylar_92 said:


> Ive been getting wierd foam bubbles at the top of the tank but they have seemed to lessen but theres still some there, could this be from the filter?


Could be from the filter, that happened to my when my red belly tank got too dirty. The sponges got overloaded in bio-material and the water thickend creating thick bubbles. You should wash the filter and do a 50% water change. Also could be caused by too much water conditioner or too less conditioner.
[/quote]
Yeah don't do that unless you want to kill your fish. don't wash your filter just change the media and you'll be fine


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

starbury said:


> Yeah don't do that unless you want to kill your fish. *Wash or replace your filter media and you'll be fine
> *


Thats what i meant when I said "wash the filter"


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Everything looks fine... Those bruises could be a heater burn idk pics arnt good enough

Im seeing gill curl also


----------

